# Show Your Trichomes!



## SensiStarFan (Mar 9, 2011)

Show your trichomes!  You gotta love em!  Let's see em!





-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

my old sig


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 10, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> my old sig


 
Oh that is a good one, I love it.

-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

some shots from my 08 OGs


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

Thx Ssf!


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2011)

nice shotz man. i have a small camera, 7mp, so i do my best with it i can. cola is running now and is a s1 katsu bubba kush(blow it up.lol), and a jar of my cross loaded with sticky goodies. ...peace...

the kbk is in a quart pot.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Irish your shots look great.  They remind me of the stock photos at attitude of the LA Ultra I am growing right now, they look awesome!

-SSF-


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2011)

my camera sux:cry:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

couple of Iced Grapefruit pic's 2 pheno's


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2011)

yooose guys gotts to gather them up in a pile...


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

hick's you cant take pic's of cow poo m8 thats cheating LOL


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

i had some of those hick, crash took the shots i think


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheese Macro...





Frost Macro...


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2011)

my pile dont look like your pile hick.:doh: is that ice hash? mine always looks like this, but it smokes real nice. that is awesome brother! 

lhl, thats some nice shots of trichomes stacking. 

cool shots fruity...


----------



## Big V (Mar 10, 2011)

Purple Kush (sr71 cut)


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 10, 2011)

irish you pic looked like spade full's on a concrete floor brushed into 2 pile's 
then i open'd the pic and seen cardboard and a little razor blade, that pic's like optical illusion LOL 
i think i need an eye test


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> my pile dont look like your pile hick.:doh: is that ice hash? mine always looks like this, but it smokes real nice. that is awesome brother!
> 
> lhl, thats some nice shots of trichomes stacking.
> 
> cool shots fruity...



Irish... it looks awfully "green" to me.  NOT discounting that it "smokes real nice" , but from that picture, it looks like it may be containing a substantial amount of plant matter. 
  "If" you were to ask my advice/suggestion, I would say you might be agitating it too vigorously or for too long. 
But you didn't ask, did you?..


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Irish (Mar 14, 2011)

yes hick, i do agitate it a long time. i just got some bags after x-mas, and learning by trial and error, so that info works for me. (i was putting the 30 minute dewalt whoopin on it:doh: ):rofl:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 14, 2011)

Joey's WW


----------



## redjet (Mar 16, 2011)

Counting down until my first harvest.


----------



## v35b (Mar 16, 2011)

Great shots..Mogo!


----------

